# Ohio UKC shows coming up



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Huh, that sounds fun, maybe I'll try to make it.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you can join us


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Today we had 3 champion miniatures for both shows, 1st show 2 standards, 5 standards for 2nd show, 3 multi standards for both shows. Lora brought home 2 Best juniors with Vinny.


----------

